# Archery Help



## NCHunter (Dec 20, 2003)

I just bought a used Hoyt Ramhunter which having draw length of 30-32" and draw weight of 55-70#. I'm pretty sure it is set at the high end of both of those, which is fine with me. However, being that I haven't messed in bow hunting in MANY years, I haven't a cluse what arrows to get: length, material, other specs. Can I get some tips?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I would recommend that you get carbon express arrows. I have been using them for a couple of years and seem to be a great arrow for your money. For your bow you would prob wanna shoot a 30" arrow. Also for broadheads I would shoot 100 grain 3 blade muzzies. They will pass through almost everytime, and also break bone easily. The CX hunter arrows are a good buy.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Bring your bow into a bow pro shop.They should be able to get you set up.


----------



## NCHunter (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks ....I'm going to an archery shop over Spring Break to check it out.

I bought several types of broad heads to see what I would like; just on observation, the Muzzies have my preference. I got 125 grain four blade.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I like to use the jackhammer broad heads, They have alot of diffrent styles but the one I like is the wasp it passes through really nice. I think 125 grain is a good weight also. And the Carbon expresses are my favorite. Also some people dont like the whisker biscuit but I think its the best thing made for bows. No noise or you dont have to worry about it falling off the rest.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

whatever you do, get fixed! I lost a monster last year do to muzzy's. Tracked it for 8hrs on my hands and knees. NEVER again will i trust that a blade will open or hold. I had it video taped when i shot it, so i went back and i saw that i placed the arrow right in the shoulder. Upon finding the arrow two of the blades were gone. Long trail of blood that finally came to a end. Thats probably the hardest thing to do is walk away from what should have been a for sure thing.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ya I know how you feel. I shot a big one two years ago and it was bleeding on both side just gushing. But we tracked him for a week and it all ended at a river bed. I think I shot him a little low beacuse he would clog up and we would be looking for drops the size of pin heads. But then he would open up and the blood would be runnning out of both of his sides. IT sucked when we couldnt find any more blood. But then my uncle called me and his freind owns a helicopter so they went out there and looked . But the found nothing.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I lost (the one) deer in my 18 years of bowhunting and it was a dandy. I took a spine shot as he walked away from me at about five yards. I put it just off of the spine and thought I had a solid hit. The neighboring farmer found it dead against his fence line about a half mile from where I shot him. (3 days later). Turned out the arrow hit a rib and never penetrated through which explained the lack of blood that completely stopped. I'll never take a spine shot again, and I was sick over it for a hell of a long time. Never too old to learn the hard way sometimes I guess. :roll: This doesn't have much to do with fixing a bow problem, but I just thought I'd add one of my mistakes to the mix.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

elly that is exactly what kind of blood trail i was following too. I found a mini basketball size blood spot several times and then it went 50-100yds w.o anyting and then showed up again with a huge spot. My dad HAD to tell me to give up. Nothing has ever made me feel that sick. But i think that everyone that has a experiance like goldy, elly, and i makes ya realize how practice practice practice is the key to success sometimes fate can come into play.


----------

